# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  Miracle Box 2.44 SC8830/SC7731C...EMMC Improve Frp|MTK Add HelioX20 BT Addr support..

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Box 2.44 Beta test By Authorized Team Members _  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_LYF LS-4006 Sci9830A  Android Ver.5.1 Frp Lock Remove Done One Click By
Miracle Box And Miracle Key 
Read Info     
Frp Remove   
post courtesy furkan_

----------


## mohamed73

_Samsung G7102 Read Info And Pattern lock Remove Done By Miracle Box+Key  Samsung G7102 Read Info And Pattern lock Remove Done By Miracle Box+Key  _

----------


## mohamed73

_itel it5600 Phone lock Solved With Miracle Box & Key  itel it5600 Phone lock Solved With
Miracle Box & Key  _

----------


## mohamed73

_QMobile X32 MT6580 Format Done By Miracle Box+Key  QMobile X32 MT6580 Format Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_QMobile B65 V2 MT6261 Flashing Done By Miracle Box+Key  QMobile B65 V2 MT6261 Flashing Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_Lyf ls-4006 frp remove by miracle 2.44  LYF LS-4006 SC9830 FRP REMOVE BY MIRACLE 2.44 _

----------


## mohamed73

_QMobile S1 Pro MT6580 Format Done By Miracle Box+Key  QMobile S1 Pro MT6580 Format Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_karbonn a21 Hang On Logo Problem Solve Wipe/factory Reset Done By Miracle Box+Key  karbonn a21 Hang On Logo Problem Solve Wipe/factory Reset Done By Miracle Box+Key_

----------


## mohamed73

_LYF LS-5010 Hang On Logo Recover By Flash With Miracle Box  LYF LS-5010  Hang On Logo Recover By Flash With Miracle Box 
  Code:
   Welcome to use Miracle Box
 (World's First Fuzzy Logic Based Tool)
  Update:17-01-12
  Firmware Version:1.16
  Connected OK.
  Fuzzy Logic Method is very safe and reliable !
  License Expire Date: 2017-11-30
  Check Authentication...
  You use Latest Miracle Software
  ______________________________ 
Miracle Box Version 2.42
Release: 21st Janurary 2017
______________________________
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Buy 1 year Support Activation
BIG BIG UPDATES ON THE WAY 
Br. [SV] Miracle Team
__________[FACEBOOK]__________
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
___________SUPPORT]___________
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
______________________________
  Definition Applied
  Starting...
  Selected Port : COM27 (RELINK HS-USB QDLoader 9008 )
  Device Programmer : prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn
  Raw File : rawprogram_unsparse.xml
  Patch File : patch0.xml
  Flashing Programmer : prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn
  Reading Data : Please Wait
  Mapping Files.. Please Wait
  Unpacking File : amss.mbn
  Unpacking File : apps.mbn
  Unpacking File : dsp1.mbn
  Unpacking File : dbl.mbn
  Unpacking File : osbl.mbn
  Unpacking File : dsp2.mbn
  Unpacking File : efs1.mbn
  Unpacking File : efs2.mbn
  Unpacking File : efs3.mbn
  Unpacking File : sbl1.mbn
  Unpacking File : sbl2.mbn
  Unpacking File : rpm.mbn
  Unpacking File : tz.mbn
  Unpacking File : dsp3.mbn
  Unpacking File : acdb.mbn
  Unpacking File : wdt.mbn
  Unpacking File : mba.mbn
  Unpacking File : C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn
  Unpacking File : Requested ID 13, file: "C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn
  Writing File.. ok
  Switching Mode.. Please Wait 
  Flashing File : rawprogram_unsparse.xml
  Reading Data : Please Wait
  Starting Flash Task...
  Loading File.. 'rawprogram_unsparse.xml'
  Loading File : rawprogram_unsparse.xml
  Opening Port : COM27 (RELINK HS-USB QDLoader 9008 )
  Loading File : config.img
  Loading File : NON-HLOS.bin
  Loading File : sec.dat
  Loading File : boot.img
  Loading File : system_1.img
  Loading File : system_2.img
  Loading File : system_3.img
  Loading File : system_4.img
  Loading File : system_5.img
  Loading File : system_6.img
  Loading File : system_7.img
  Loading File : system_8.img
  Loading File : system_9.img
  Loading File : system_10.img
  Loading File : system_11.img
  Loading File : system_12.img
  Loading File : system_13.img
  Loading File : system_14.img
  Loading File : system_15.img
  Loading File : system_16.img
  Loading File : system_17.img
  Loading File : system_18.img
  Loading File : system_19.img
  Loading File : system_20.img
  Loading File : system_21.img
  Loading File : system_22.img
  Loading File : system_23.img
  Loading File : system_24.img
  Loading File : system_25.img
  Loading File : system_26.img
  Loading File : system_27.img
  Loading File : system_28.img
  Loading File : system_29.img
  Loading File : system_30.img
  Loading File : system_31.img
  Loading File : system_32.img
  Loading File : system_33.img
  Loading File : persist_1.img
  Loading File : cache_1.img
  Loading File : cache_2.img
  Loading File : cache_3.img
  Loading File : recovery.img
  Loading File : userdata_1.img
  Loading File : userdata_2.img
  Loading File : userdata_3.img
  Loading File : userdata_4.img
  Loading File : userdata_5.img
  Loading File : userdata_6.img
  Loading File : userdata_7.img
  Loading File : userdata_8.img
  Loading File : userdata_9.img
  Loading File : userdata_10.img
  Loading File : userdata_11.img
  Loading File : userdata_12.img
  Loading File : userdata_13.img
  Loading File : userdata_14.img
  Loading File : userdata_15.img
  Loading File : userdata_16.img
  Loading File : userdata_17.img
  Loading File : userdata_18.img
  Loading File : userdata_19.img
  Loading File : userdata_20.img
  Loading File : userdata_21.img
  Loading File : userdata_22.img
  Loading File : userdata_23.img
  Loading File : userdata_24.img
  Loading File : userdata_25.img
  Loading File : userdata_26.img
  Loading File : userdata_27.img
  Loading File : userdata_28.img
  Loading File : userdata_29.img
  Loading File : userdata_30.img
  Loading File : userdata_31.img
  Loading File : userdata_32.img
  Loading File : userdata_33.img
  Loading File : userdata_34.img
  Loading File : userdata_35.img
  Loading File : userdata_36.img
  Loading File : userdata_37.img
  Loading File : userdata_38.img
  Loading File : userdata_39.img
  Loading File : userdata_40.img
  Loading File : userdata_41.img
  Loading File : userdata_42.img
  Loading File : userdata_43.img
  Loading File : userdata_44.img
  Loading File : userdata_45.img
  Loading File : userdata_46.img
  Loading File : userdata_47.img
  Loading File : userdata_48.img
  Loading File : userdata_49.img
  Loading File : userdata_50.img
  Loading File : userdata_51.img
  Loading File : userdata_52.img
  Loading File : userdata_53.img
  Loading File : userdata_54.img
  Loading File : userdata_55.img
  Loading File : userdata_56.img
  Loading File : userdata_57.img
  Loading File : userdata_58.img
  Loading File : userdata_59.img
  Loading File : userdata_60.img
  Loading File : userdata_61.img
  Loading File : userdata_62.img
  Loading File : userdata_63.img
  Loading File : userdata_64.img
  Loading File : userdata_65.img
  Loading File : userdata_66.img
  Loading File : userdata_67.img
  Loading File : userdata_68.img
  Loading File : userdata_69.img
  Loading File : userdata_70.img
  Loading File : userdata_71.img
  Loading File : userdata_72.img
  Loading File : userdata_73.img
  Loading File : userdata_74.img
  Loading File : userdata_75.img
  Loading File : userdata_76.img
  Loading File : userdata_77.img
  Loading File : userdata_78.img
  Loading File : userdata_79.img
  Loading File : userdata_80.img
  Loading File : userdata_81.img
  Loading File : userdata_82.img
  Loading File : userdata_83.img
  Loading File : userdata_84.img
  Loading File : userdata_85.img
  Loading File : userdata_86.img
  Loading File : userdata_87.img
  Loading File : userdata_88.img
  Loading File : userdata_89.img
  Loading File : userdata_90.img
  Loading File : userdata_91.img
  Loading File :
  Loading File : userdata_92.img
  Loading File : userdata_93.img
  Loading File : userdata_94.img
  Loading File : userdata_95.img
  Loading File : userdata_96.img
  Loading File : userdata_97.img
  Loading File : userdata_98.img
  Loading File : userdata_99.img
  Loading File : userdata_100.img
  Loading File : userdata_101.img
  Loading File : userdata_102.img
  Loading File : userdata_103.img
  Loading File : userdata_104.img
  Loading File : userdata_105.img
  Loading File : userdata_106.img
  Loading File : gpt_main0.bin
  Loading File : gpt_backup0.bin
  Total Size : 1.84 GB
  Writing Configuration..
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'config.img'
  Loading File : config.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\config.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'NON-HLOS.bin'
  Loading File : NON-HLOS.bin
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\NON-HLOS.bin'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'sec.dat'
  Loading File : sec.dat
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\sec.dat'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'boot.img'
  Loading File : boot.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\boot.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_1.img'
  Loading File : system_1.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_1.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_2.img'
  Loading File : system_2.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_2.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_3.img'
  Loading File : system_3.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_3.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_4.img'
  Loading File : system_4.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_4.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_5.img'
  Loading File : system_5.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_5.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_6.img'
  Loading File : system_6.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_6.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_7.img'
  Loading File : system_7.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_7.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_8.img'
  Loading File : system_8.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_8.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_9.img'
  Loading File : system_9.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_9.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_10.img'
  Loading File : system_10.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_10.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_11.img'
  Loading File : system_11.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_11.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_12.img'
  Loading File : system_12.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_12.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_13.img'
  Loading File : system_13.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_13.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_14.img'
  Loading File : system_14.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_14.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_15.img'
  Loading File : system_15.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_15.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_16.img'
  Loading File : system_16.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_16.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_17.img'
  Loading File : system_17.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_17.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_18.img'
  Loading File : system_18.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_18.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_19.img'
  Loading File : system_19.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_19.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File..
  Processing File.. 'system_20.img'
  Loading File : system_20.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_20.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_21.img'
  Loading File : system_21.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_21.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_22.img'
  Loading File : system_22.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_22.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_23.img'
  Loading File : system_23.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_23.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_24.img'
  Loading File : system_24.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_24.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_25.img'
  Loading File : system_25.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_25.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_26.img'
  Loading File : system_26.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_26.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_27.img'
  Loading File : system_27.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_27.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_28.img'
  Loading File : system_28.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_28.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_29.img'
  Loading File : system_29.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_29.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_30.img'
  Loading File : system_30.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_30.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_31.img'
  Loading File : system_31.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_31.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_32.img'
  Loading File : system_32.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_32.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'system_33.img'
  Loading File : system_33.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\system_33.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'persist_1.img'
  Loading File : persist_1.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\persist_1.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'cache_1.img'
  Loading File : cache_1.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\cache_1.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'cache_2.img'
  Loading File : cache_2.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\cache_2.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'cache_3.img'
  Loading File : cache_3.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\cache_3.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'recovery.img'
  Loading File : recovery.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\recovery.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_1.img'
  Loading File : userdata_1.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_1.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_2.img'
  Loading File : userdata_2.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_2.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_3.img'
  Loading File : userdata_3.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_3.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_4.img'
  Loading File : userdata_4.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_4.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_5.img'
  Loading File : userdata_5.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_5.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_6.img'
  Loading File : userdata_6.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_6.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_7.img'
  Loading File : userdata_7.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_7.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_8.img'
  Loading File : userdata_8.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_8.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_9.img'
  Loading File : userdata_9.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_9.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_10.img'
  Loading File : userdata_10.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_10.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_11.img'
  Loading File : userdata_11.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_11.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_12.img'
  Loading File : userdata_12.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_12.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_13.img'
  Loading File : userdata_13.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_13.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_14.img'
  Loading File : userdata_14.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_14.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_15.img'
  Loading File : userdata_15.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_15.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_16.img'
  Loading File : userdata_16.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_16.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_17.img'
  Loading File : userdata_17.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_17.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_18.img'
  Loading File : userdata_18.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_18.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_19.img'
  Loading File : userdata_19.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_19.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_20.img'
  Loading File : userdata_20.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_20.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_21.img'
  Loading File : userdata_21.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_21.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_22.img'
  Loading File : userdata_22.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_22.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_23.img'
  Loading File : userdata_23.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_23.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_24.img'
  Loading File : userdata_24.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_24.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_25.img'
  Loading File : userdata_25.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_25.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_26.img'
  Loading File : userdata_26.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_26.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_27.img'
  Loading File : userdata_27.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_27.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_28.img'
  Loading File : userdata_28.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_28.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_29.img'
  Loading File : userdata_29.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_29.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_30.img'
  Loading File : userdata_30.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_30.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_31.img'
  Loading File : userdata_31.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_31.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_32.img'
  Loading File : userdata_32.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_32.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_33.img'
  Loading File :
  Loading File : userdata_33.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_33.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_34.img'
  Loading File : userdata_34.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_34.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_35.img'
  Loading File : userdata_35.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_35.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_36.img'
  Loading File : userdata_36.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_36.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_37.img'
  Loading File : userdata_37.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_37.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_38.img'
  Loading File : userdata_38.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_38.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_39.img'
  Loading File : userdata_39.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_39.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_40.img'
  Loading File : userdata_40.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_40.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_41.img'
  Loading File : userdata_41.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_41.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_42.img'
  Loading File : userdata_42.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_42.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_43.img'
  Loading File : userdata_43.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_43.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_44.img'
  Loading File : userdata_44.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_44.img'
  Writing File... ok
  Processing File.. 'userdata_45.img'
  Loading File : userdata_45.img
  File Path.. 'C:\Users\Bhaskar Mobile\Desktop\LYF-LS-5010\signed\userdata_45.img' 
  Flashing File : patch0.xml
  Reading Data : Please Wait
  Starting Flash Task...
  Loading File.. 'patch0.xml'
  Loading File : patch0.xml
  Opening Port : COM27 (RELINK HS-USB QDLoader 9008 )
  Writing Configuration..
  Xml Written Successfully.. 
  Running Post Flash Tasks
  Reading Data : Please Wait
  Starting Flash Task...
  Opening Port : COM27 (RELINK HS-USB QDLoader 9008 )
  Writing Configuration..
  Setting Bootable Drive..
  Xml Written Successfully..
>>All Done - Please Check Phone Screen... _

----------


## mohamed73

_karbonn K9 MT6261 Phone Lock Read Code Done By Miracle Box+Key  karbonn K9 MT6261 Phone Lock Read Code Done By Miracle Box+Key_

----------

